# sm56 pci modem does not work on Win xp. Plz Help!!!!



## amiava (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi,
I upgraded to Win xp and now my computer does not detect the motorola sm 56 modem. I got the latest drivers for XP from motorola site and installed them. It then picked up the modem but gives an error that the modem does not start. Plz help


----------



## Krishanu.De (Mar 27, 2004)

Havn't heard about latest drivers from Motorola site! I read in DIGIT they stopped producing the chip and the support for it. I personally can't found any. But the drivers given with modem works. Driver for Win2000 will work for XP although it doesn't have MS certification. So it will give a warning. Just make sure you click in "Continue Anyway". 

And can you please give the link for the latest driver in Motorola?


----------



## Krishanu.De (Mar 27, 2004)

Havn't heard about latest drivers from Motorola site! I read in DIGIT they stopped producing the chip and the support for it. I personally can't found any. But the drivers given with modem works. Driver for Win2000 will work for XP although it doesn't have MS certification. So it will give a warning. Just make sure you click in "Continue Anyway". 

And can you please give the link for the latest driver in Motorola?


----------



## Apollyon (Mar 27, 2004)

u can try the dell v.90 modem drivers for winxp.. - 
*www.modem-drivers.com/drivers/61/61648.htm


----------



## kunal (Mar 27, 2004)

Still stuck up with dial up? HEHEHE.....


----------



## Arclite (Mar 27, 2004)

amiava said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I upgraded to Win xp and now my computer does not detect the motorola sm 56 modem. I got the latest drivers for XP from motorola site and installed them. It then picked up the modem but gives an error that the modem does not start. Plz help



get the drivers for sm56 chipset from:
*www.motorola.com/softmodem/sm56_download.htm

i also use winxp with sm56 chipset modem and the drivers work fine.
and btw Krishanu, motorola started support for sm56 again from June 2003.In fact, even Linux drivers are available now. The Win2K drivers dont work with Winxp.


----------



## amiava (Mar 30, 2004)

*Still not working*

Hi,
Tried all the suggestions posted. Got the latest drivers. still did not work. I am posting the error log of the modem.
03-24-2004 18:39:25.952 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600   
03-24-2004 18:39:25.952 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600   
03-24-2004 18:39:25.952 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600   
03-24-2004 18:39:25.952 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600   
03-24-2004 18:39:25.952 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600   
03-24-2004 18:39:25.952 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600   
03-24-2004 18:39:25.962 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600   
03-24-2004 18:39:25.962 - Modem type: Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem
03-24-2004 18:39:25.962 - Modem inf path: oem2.inf
03-24-2004 18:39:25.962 - Modem inf section: SM56_MODEM_INSTALL
03-24-2004 18:39:25.962 - Matching hardware ID: pci\ven_8086&dev_2416
03-24-2004 18:39:25.962 - 57600,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
03-24-2004 18:39:25.962 - Initializing modem.
03-24-2004 18:39:25.962 - DSR is low while initializing the modem. Verify modem is turned on.
03-24-2004 18:39:25.962 - CTS is low while initializing modem.
03-24-2004 18:39:25.972 - Send: AT<cr>
03-24-2004 18:39:27.975 - Timed out waiting for response from modem
03-24-2004 18:39:27.975 - The modem failed to respond to the initialization command, Retrying one more time
03-24-2004 18:39:27.975 - 57600,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
03-24-2004 18:39:27.975 - DSR is low while initializing the modem. Verify modem is turned on.
03-24-2004 18:39:27.975 - CTS is low while initializing modem.
03-24-2004 18:39:27.975 - Failed to send command because of WriteFile() Failure, Error=000003e3.
03-24-2004 18:39:27.985 - Send: AT<cr>
03-24-2004 18:39:29.988 - Timed out waiting for response from modem
03-24-2004 18:39:29.988 - The modem failed to respond to the initialization command, Retrying one more time
03-24-2004 18:39:29.988 - 57600,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
03-24-2004 18:39:29.988 - DSR is low while initializing the modem. Verify modem is turned on.
03-24-2004 18:39:29.988 - CTS is low while initializing modem.
03-24-2004 18:39:29.988 - Failed to send command because of WriteFile() Failure, Error=000003e3.
03-24-2004 18:39:29.998 - Send: AT<cr>
03-24-2004 18:39:32.001 - Timed out waiting for response from modem
03-24-2004 18:39:32.001 - Failed to send command because of WriteFile() Failure, Error=000003e3.
03-24-2004 18:39:32.001 - Session Statistics:
03-24-2004 18:39:32.001 -                Reads : 0 bytes
03-24-2004 18:39:32.001 -                Writes: 0 bytes



Plz help me. I have to return the borrowed ext modem.
Thx


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 30, 2004)

well i have a suggestion to make KILL THE B*ST*RD USE WIN 98


----------



## colonel (Aug 6, 2004)

U have modem which has a Motorola chipset. NO SUPPORT IS OFFERED FOR KABADDI MODEMS. If possible open ur window yell FORE and throw it. Otherwise login safe mode go 2 ur device drivers remove com2 and reallocate it to com4 Reinstall Keep fingers toes n eyes crossed. Maybe u will achieve Nirvana


----------



## job9434 (Oct 27, 2005)

i will help you in this plz email me i will send the file and solution job9434@gmail.com


----------



## Zaysen (Oct 30, 2005)

Try the Version Released In 2000 named Version 84.40 for Motorola PCI Fax Data Modem.I also had this problem when i installed windows xp pro this january and  it took me one full night to get the modem running.The Newer Versions on Motorola Webitse the Version 6.08 will not work with the modem.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 31, 2005)

When I have problems with modem detection, I open up the PC, pull out the darn modem, clean the modem and the PCI slot, and reinsert it. Then I reinstall the drivers, and everything's OK.


----------



## agnels (Nov 30, 2005)

What Type of SM56 modem are you using??
Is it Data or Speakerphone modem?
If you update with Microsoft Update then it willl recognize your modem as Data Modem even though it is a SPEAKERPHONE modem.The modem then will be stuck while instaliing and unfortunately you cannont even rollback the driver.

I myself use a SM56 SPEAKERPHONE modem 6.4.0.0 , 30/8/2003
on Windows XP SP2


----------



## jpushkarh (Dec 4, 2005)

Same problem i faced 17-24 months back. i have SM 56 Speakerphone modem. i downloaded drivers from....a.. from e-motorola.com site also with digital sign. i am using these from 2 years on Windows XP now with sp2


----------



## : SPiRiT : (Mar 30, 2006)

Tell u wat if it still doesnt work.. Heres A trick....
Keep your dial up window open to a state where in your next choice is start dialing...Now comes the tough part.... you are supposed to plug in your tele cable to uer PC and press the dial button simultameously.....
Wondering How i know it???? Well AM TOO A proud uer of sm56 pci modem... he he he


----------



## amir1065 (Nov 20, 2006)

*please send me full version of sm56 pci motorola modem driver for xp*

hi
i have sm56 pci motorola driver for windows 2000/nt/98
but i don't have the xp driver
please send me full version of sm56 pci motorola modem driver for xp
thanks


----------

